# Big Nor’Easter this Tuesday - R u Ready?



## Don2222 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello
R u Ready?
Still trying to finish up!!
Looks like 11” in our area!!
See





						LT1000 New carburetor has no Throttle Linkage bushing? Anyone have that issue?
					

Hello This fall I have had a few big issues with my 17 Year Old LT1000 Tractor and it has been a struggle to keep it going. It served me well and and I like to keep it going instead of just paying $3300 for a new setup of Tractor Bagger and 42" Snow blower attachment. 1st problem was the...




					www.hearth.com


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 29, 2021)

We are getting 12" or rain or 3" and wintry mix or...  Snowblowers are ready though. Had to replace the bowl gasket on the 2 stage. Has a Tec HM80, loud ill mannered beast that it is.


----------



## bholler (Jan 29, 2021)

Did s few odds and ends on the plow truck.  I am ready


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 29, 2021)

jatoxico said:


> We are getting 12" or rain or 3" and wintry mix or...  Snowblowers are ready though. Had to replace the bowl gasket on the 2 stage. Has a Tec HM80, loud ill mannered beast that it is.


I had a leaky bowl gasket too but it was also leaking around the safety shut off solenoid which helps stop any dieseling when you turn the key off.
So I just replaced the carburetor.
Do u have that pesky solenoid?


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 29, 2021)

Don2222 said:


> I had a leaky bowl gasket too but it was also leaking around the safety shut off solenoid which helps stop any dieseling when you turn the key off.
> So I just replaced the carburetor.
> Do u have that pesky solenoid?


I was reading about your travails, hope that bushing is the right one. No solenoid on that engine. Its an old cantankerous flathead design with no such refinements.
In my case I was simply trying to get it to run a bit smoother and decided to pull the bowl to check for sediment etc. Clean as a whistle but after checking the gasket would not go back on likely because it swelled from the ethanol.  Managed to solve nothing but it has shiny new gasket.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 29, 2021)

Ready here.  Usually go grocery shopping Tuesday and Friday morning.   Bought more today as I probably won't be going out Tuesday.   Things like yogurt, fruit,  and salad fixings.  That's what we have for lunch every day.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 29, 2021)

I suppose I'll have to put the snowblower back on the tractor. Been skidding logs lately.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 29, 2021)

Was it 2015 where here in MA we didn't have any snow until late January?  Then five weekends of  two feet.  Ended up with 120" snow for the season.  We average 66".

A forecast of a foot of snow now gets a "ho hum, yeah whatever" from me now after five straight weekends of opening the driveway and seeing 20" snow.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 30, 2021)

PaulOinMA said:


> Was it 2015 where here in MA we didn't have any snow until late January?  Then five weekends of  two feet.  Ended up with 120" snow for the season.  We average 66".
> 
> A forecast of a foot of snow now gets a "ho hum, yeah whatever" from me now after five straight weekends of opening the driveway and seeing 20" snow.


I think there was over 60" of snow that winter just 20 minutes down the road from us, but that was before we made it up here!


----------



## PaulOinMA (Jan 30, 2021)

The 120" total in 2015 started with the following at the end of January.  Hudson is the neighboring town.

...SELECTED STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL IN INCHES FROM 1100 PM EST SUN JAN 25 THROUGH 900 AM EST WED JAN 28...

...MASSACHUSETTS...
AUBURN                               36.0                   
HUDSON                               36.0                    
LUNENBURG                            36.0                   
CLINTON                              34.1       

When you're used to  an average annual snowfall of 20-something inches in western NJ and 66" here in MA, 120" was a real workout.  Roof rake saw a lot of use that year.


----------



## GENECOP (Jan 30, 2021)

Expecting mostly wet, snow , rain mix in the Long Island area..


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 30, 2021)

My tractor worked without the throttle linkage bushing for the last storm where we got 4” of fluffy snow. Now I want to clean up the rust and paint it, then apply the NexGen clear Ceramic Spray, looks like really good non stick stuff! Anyone use this?
I just got 40% off here!




__





						Try NEXGEN Ceramic Spray for 40% OFF | Limited Time Only
					

NEXGEN is the #1 Rated Ceramic Spray of 2022. Protect Your Car from the Elements for Only $19.95. Click here to try it for 40% OFF for a limited time. Read Reviews from Verified Buyers. Get Yours Shipped Today. Money-Back Guarantee.




					getnexgen.com


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 30, 2021)

Latest forecast here on Saturday in NE


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 31, 2021)

Its weather hype up north in northern NH. I am couple of feet short of snow. We need snow pack to recharge the aquifer. Its coastal storm so the mountains to the south of me means I am on the fringes. Good business for body shops for the folks along the coast who forgot to how to drive on snow. The ski areas also need it as its coming up on school vacation weeks.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jan 31, 2021)

I just want it to stay cold. Our weather for next week has the highs above freezing from Tues to Sat. The high for Saturday is supposed to be 48df!


----------



## bholler (Jan 31, 2021)

It started here a little while ago just a dusting on the parking lot  so far


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a Covid shot scheduled monday afternoon right in the middle of it,a 2 hour drive from home .Just dont think that is happening.  Plus the Interstate may be closed anyway.


----------



## paulnlee (Jan 31, 2021)

About 2" on the ground now and it's not supposed to stop til Tuesday


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 31, 2021)

velvetfoot said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have Plenty of firewood and the blower is attached! Good deal!
T just a beer or 2 when your done by the fire!!

Below is my 17 y/o Sears LT1000 &
15 y/o Harman P61a and
some fresh  Vermont softwood pellets


----------



## jatoxico (Jan 31, 2021)

No that will do the job VF! First flakes coming down, we shall see what we shall see.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 1, 2021)

I hooked up my rear blower and put the bucket back on my Kioti yesterday. According to current estimates we are only getting 2-4" of snow, so I may not even use the blower, just back drag with the loader bucket or use the scraper on the blower as a plow. I only engaged the blower once this winter, just to move a pile of snow I had already made.

Edit: Looks like we are in the 7-8" range now! Might be exciting.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 1, 2021)

Ready since November . . . missing the snow this year as I have yet to do any serious sledding.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like a potential PITA factor along the Maine coast, snow changing to sleet. When I grew up in Portland, we would get those storms every few years, the snow would get packed down and rutted in the streets than the tail end of the storm would change to rain/sleet and wet down the snow and then when the front passed it would freeze solid. I remember one storm where we got 20 inches of snow then sleet then cold. My street was solid ruts deeper than most vehicles could drive through. Snowplows could not touch it once it froze. The city kept the main thoroughfares open but gave up on the side streets. My mom worked at a hospital and they set it up that she had to make it to the main street and a bus picked her up to bring her to work.  Our driveway was fine as I  snowblowed it before it changed to rain. 

The next few days the neighbors got out with pickaxes and we pickaxed the worst spots. Eventually the state brought in road graders to open up the side  roads. That much snow with ice on top also made for some really bad ice damming on roofs. We were the only house int he neighborhood with heating cables on our roof but many homes had water running down the inside walls once it warmed up and the sun came out. That was probably 45 years ago and I remember it well.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 1, 2021)

We are ready
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
We


----------



## mellow (Feb 1, 2021)

We got 3" yesterday, had fun with the kids playing in it.  You would never know as it is ALL gone this morning.  Like it never happened.  Welcome to the Eastern Shore.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 1, 2021)

Hello
They just upgraded the total snowfall here to
10 “ - 18”


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 1, 2021)

NOAA is calling for a storm total of 6 inches of snow, most of that should fall starting tomorrow afternoon or night.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 1, 2021)

We have well over 13” on Long Island..


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 1, 2021)

GENECOP said:


> We have well over 13” on Long Island..


We're abouts are you? I'm north westernish Suffolk.  I don't know what we have so far by me. !3-14" sounds about right but of course very drifty. My large snowblower is an old 26" 8hp and many spots were at top and even over the auger housing. Coulda used drift cutters.


----------



## bholler (Feb 1, 2021)

We are a little under a foot at this point.  It has slowed down but is supposed to pick up again later.


----------



## Dix (Feb 1, 2021)

Over 1 foot here, in Icy Hollow.

In for the night !


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 2, 2021)

Neighboring towns reported 21" and 22" according to the morning news.  Doesn't look like that much just looking outside.  I'll measure it later when I do the driveway.

This was on my town's Nextdoor page with the caption "everyone say a prayer for N. Reading tonight."


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 2, 2021)

6" and counting at 7AM a few miles north of Mt Washington. When northeasters move up the coast its nice to be hiding behind lot of tall mountains. No doubt the towns south of mountains closer to the cast  like North Conway will get dumped on.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 2, 2021)

16 to 18 in  Central Pa. Something going on here. While going around to 5 properties i have to clear 4 of them had already been done by the neighbors . Was pleasantly surprised.  In return i helped my neighbor with his to sort of pay it forward.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 3, 2021)

Here we go again!
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ac...-may-be-in-the-cards-for-northeast/893043/amp


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 3, 2021)

I just finished clearing the snow around the house about an hour ago. Took us nine hours working in town to keep the commercial lots cleared. Hard to tell with the ice and snow mixed in, but I think we got about 10" total. I'm thankful we didn't get the multiple feet other places got!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 4, 2021)

I hope this next storm brings more snow . . . but I don't have my hopes up. I think we only got 6-7 inches at most. Very disappointing.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 4, 2021)

firefighterjake said:


> I hope this next storm brings more snow . . . but I don't have my hopes up. I think we only got 6-7 inches at most. Very disappointing.


If it snows again I just hope that it stays cold instead of having rain and ice mixed with the snow. It was so hard to shovel once it started to get saturated. I broke a couple of shear bolts on my 3pt snowblower yesterday, partly due to how heavy the snow is, but also because I was using some undersized bolts I had laying around instead of the actual shear bolt.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 4, 2021)

SpaceBus said:


> If it snows again I just hope that it stays cold instead of having rain and ice mixed with the snow. It was so hard to shovel once it started to get saturated. I broke a couple of shear bolts on my 3pt snowblower yesterday, partly due to how heavy the snow is, but also because I was using some undersized bolts I had laying around instead of the actual shear bolt.



Here in Unity it stayed mostly powder . . . although in Bangor it crusted up a bit with a few different layers of ice, freezing rain, etc.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 6, 2021)

Thought I could fit the snowblower between my Escape and the orange fiberglass driveway marker.  Nope.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 6, 2021)

Street department repaired the hydrant that was snapped off by a plow backing up while clearing the street during an earlier snowstorm.


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 6, 2021)

3-6” Sunday during the big Super Bowl!


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 6, 2021)

PaulOinMA said:


> Thought I could fit the snowblower between my Escape and the orange fiberglass driveway marker.  Nope.
> View attachment 273804


Hope your escape is ok?


----------



## PaulOinMA (Feb 6, 2021)

Yes.  O.k.  Oddly enough a guy also in MA on a car site I frequent did an orange driveway marker in his snowblower the same day.  It was a first for him,  too.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 6, 2021)

We are looking at 5-9" inches in our region. This morning it said 2-4", so who knows.


----------



## SpaceBus (Feb 6, 2021)

Just saw this after posting my earlier comment. 



			https://webpubcontent.gray.tv/wabi/weather/special.JPG


----------



## Solarguy3500 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm a little late to the party here. We got a good amount of snow here from last week's storm, I'm guessing around 20" or so.

I made these raised garden beds last summer and they are 24" tall so that's why I'm thinking it's about 20"



My old IHC Scout handled it like a champ. Best $50 I ever spent.



When I was doing the paths with my snowblower, it was giving me a lot of resistance. I had to fight for every inch. I just figured it was because of how much snow there was. A couple days after the storm I was looking at the snowblower and realized I had broken a shear pin so only one half of the auger had been working. No wonder it was so hard to push it through the snow.

Forecast is calling for another 3-5" tomorrow, so I'll be at it again on Wednesday morning.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 9, 2021)

PaulOinMA said:


> Thought I could fit the snowblower between my Escape and the orange fiberglass driveway marker.  Nope.
> View attachment 273804


I sucked up a flashlight.  That was fun. Thankfully I was just doing final unnecessary edge cleanup. Damaged one of the rubber impeller paddles from my impeller mod. I'll replace it but it probably would work fine. Going to replace auger belt while I'm at it but I suspect it was already on the way out as old as it is.


----------

